# Frogbit vs Duckweed



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a quick question as to what people prefer. It is for a 5 gallon planted tank. It is the Top Fin retreat. I ordered some duckweed that I was planning on splitting in the betta tank and my cichlid tank. Now I am thinking that I should have got the frogbit as it is larger and may look better. I know duckweed has to be harvested often as it grows quickly with frogbit being a bit slower. I am thinking or making a floating ring that will help keep it controlled in top of tank still leaving areas for breathing and feeding. So yea....thoughts?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Duckweed is the bane of one of my 10g, I hate that thing, I think it may have come in with the RRFs that I got but I never saw it. Partially my fault for not stamping it out early, but now it's everywhere in the tank, I spent 3 hours cleaning it last weekend and it's still everywhere. the only option is to dump all the top cover, but I don't want to dump the RRFs. This thing is outta control, you think you get it all and it comes back. I'm sure they're choking out the RRFs in that tank, but luckily I have another 10g that's covered with RRFs (if I can ever get them to go red) and I love the way the light filters through that tank, but not the one with the duckweed. I won't tell you what it is affectionately referred to by a lot of people as this is a family friendly forum.

That said, I know there are people who just adore the plant, my dad being one of them but then again he always had mollies. You can try to keep it controlled in a floating ring and I wish you good luck with that effort, but without vigilance on the tank I wouldn't plan on it remaining contained.

So, I say if you love the plant and plan on it staying in the tank until you tear it down, go for it. Me, I'm not a fan.


----------



## allthingslife42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ive had success growing all plants except duckweed... i want it to grow a bit more as i dont have sumps with plants in them and need nitrate suckers (water changes get too costly)
Its getting 6500k light 8hrs of the day and i know theres plenty of nitrates in the tank and obviously dont need added co2

Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

I also agree with Veloran. I purchased "frogbit" once on ebay, and a bag of Duckweed arrived in the mail. I had no clue and thought it was a nice addition at first. But it grew out of control almost within a week and I tried everything from making barriers for it to a floating ring to contain it. My shrimp and betta alike loved it but it multiplied so fast it really blocked the light to the rest of the plants in the tank. Which is a NOPE from me, so I started throwing handfuls of it away and eventually just scooped out every last one I could net. However, the seeds must be in the sponge filter because it still makes a return every few weeks. So that was my "frogbit" experience, but no I would not recommend duckweed. lol 

And LOL @ the _other_ name for duckweed. That made me chuckle.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have questions to others. 
How long are Frogbit roots? I had RRF once in my 5 gallon and didn't like it at all because the roots were too long and touching the substrate. 

I have Salvinia Minima in my 8.6 gallon. I like them because they have short roots.


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> I have questions to others.
> How long are Frogbit roots? I had RRF once in my 5 gallon and didn't like it at all because the roots were too long and touching the substrate.
> 
> I have Salvinia Minima in my 8.6 gallon. I like them because they have short roots.


Oh the roots are quite short. It's a dwarf-like plant for sure. Maybe the whole plant never grew longer than 1/2"? If it weren't for the light-blocking factor, I'd be a fan of it. It's small and cute. And yet so annoying lol

I'll try to add a pic of my tank when it was once covered by duckweed...


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Duckweed is so small it just gets on everything... I much prefer frogbit/salvinia. I made anti-duckweed rings because it grew super fast and blocked light from my other plants. The bigger floating plants are much easier to handle, in my opinion!


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

aefeather said:


> Oh the roots are quite short. It's a dwarf-like plant for sure. Maybe the whole plant never grew longer than 1/2"? If it weren't for the light-blocking factor, I'd be a fan of it. It's small and cute. And yet so annoying lol
> 
> I'll try to add a pic of my tank when it was once covered by duckweed...


 @aefeather what's your filter setup in this tank? I don't want to get this thread off-topic but I'm really curious. Currently looking for an alternative to HOB filters.


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I guess it will just go into the cichlid tank as there are no live plants in there that I would worry about it blocking the light. Plus I can pull out the extras and throw to my chickens. Will order frogbit for betta tank.


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

bevsies said:


> @aefeather what's your filter setup in this tank? I don't want to get this thread off-topic but I'm really curious. Currently looking for an alternative to HOB filters.


It's a Matten filter from Swiss Tropicals. They are excellent for shrimp but work very well for bettas too because they're so low flow. I use them in most of my tanks and highly recommend.  

Mattenfilter Shop - SWISSTROPICALS


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

aefeather said:


> It's a Matten filter from Swiss Tropicals. They are excellent for shrimp but work very well for bettas too because they're so low flow. I use them in most of my tanks and highly recommend.
> 
> Mattenfilter Shop - SWISSTROPICALS


I'm definitely going to look into these! Thanks


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok I ordered the red floating last nite.


----------

